# Windows or Wind holes?



## Brian G Turner (Apr 20, 2004)

I remember reading somewhere that "windows" were originally known as "wind holes". I figure it was something to do with letting air in as much as sunshine.

 Thing is, I'm not sure when this transistion actually took place in terms of terminology and common construction.

 I know the Romans had open air windows as a general architectural practice, and used glass for them in Britain. I'm not sure what the actual latin term translated as "windows" is, though.

 I'm aware of glass in the Middle Ages being valuable - so much so that manor houses could actually see the glass stripped out of the frames and taken with the household train to keep it protected and safe (which presumes a lot about the roads!).

 My query is: when did "wind holes" become "windows"? Was it entirely to do with the mass-production of glass?

 Just something I've pondered and thought I'd post up.


----------



## Esioul (Apr 20, 2004)

The Latin for window is either 'fenestra' or 'specularia' (it can be either). Interestingly, the word for 'to look' is 'spectare'. The word for wind is 'ventus', so no connection there. 

When did the mass production of glass start? As far as I know faiance was the first glass, but that wasn't invented till Phoenician times? 

*Searches through arch folder, has major panic when she thinks she's lost all her notes on material culture, but eventually finds them in the agriculture section*

According to Renfrew and Bahns (I think this is where I noted from), faience was used in Egypt before 3000 BC. Real glass didn't come about until about 2000 BC in Mesoptamia. Glass blowing wasn't invented till 50 BC, I don't know whether this meant that it could be mass produced more or not. I don't suppose proper glass was used in many windows as soon as it was invented, then again, the date 2000 BC probably shows when it became more common in the arch record than when it was first used. 

Hmm, I'm intrigued by this now...


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Apr 21, 2004)

Me too. 


Here is what The American Heritage Dictionary of the English Language says:

[Middle English, from Old Norse vindauga : vindr, air, wind; see w
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





- in Indo-European Roots + auga, eye; see ok[size=-1]w[/size]- in Indo-European Roots.] 
*Word History: *The source of our word window is a vivid metaphor. Window comes to us from the Scandinavian invaders and settlers of England in the early Middle Ages. Although we have no record of the exact word they gave us, it was related to Old Norse vindauga, “window,” a compound made up of vindr, “wind,” and auga, “eye,” reflecting the fact that at one time windows contained no glass. The metaphor “wind eye” is of a type beloved by Norse and Old English poets and is called a kenning; other examples include oar-steed for “ship” and whale-road for “sea.” Recently we have restored to the 800-year-old word window a touch of its poetic heritage, using it figuratively in such phrases as launch window, weather window, and window of opportunity or vulnerability.​


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks for that - I figure that's the mystery cracked, then. 

 Yes, Romans certainly liked their glass - the local museum here has a lot of excellent glassware from the Roman period, and I've seen reports of fragments of glass indicating the windows of a villa at Wharram Percy, near Malton - an English Heritage site and place with a unique ambience (not Malton, which floods severely and doesn't feel right in comparison).

 So blame it on the Vikings, then? Sounds good to me.


----------



## Esioul (Apr 21, 2004)

HEY! Do you have any pics? They'd be very useful- I'm meant to be studying Wharram bloody Percy as one of my sites this year, but I can't find anything good on the internet.

What's your opinion on why Wharram Percy became a DMV? Black death or enclosure? That's what we've been told anyway- I'd like to hear some extra opinions.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 21, 2004)

Pics of Wharram Percy? Not scanned I'm afraid. I've got an English Heritage publication on the place - not long, but it does cover the excavation and archaeology work at least in a basic way. And if I remember rightly, it states the reason it became deserted if basically because some landlord in the 15th century chucked them off. 

 Yeah - it is badly covered on the internet - I was seriously planning to open up a history site, giving notes and pictures on ancient sites in Yorkshire - but I just have never had time to sit down and do it. 

 When does your study have to be in for? I could try and get something scanned at a friend's for you.

 It is a really nice place, though - one of those places that has a _feeling_ to it. If you've ever read Neil Gaiman and comments on "soft places", where time seems to work differently, then you may know a little better of what I mean.


----------



## Esioul (Apr 21, 2004)

I've not read him (don't shoot me), but I ought to get round to it- he has cool descriptions!

It's not exactly a project, it's just one of the case studies we're using for the exam. I've got some notes on it and stuff, but I'm short of proper plans and pictures. It would be really good if you could get a few things scanned, but don't go out of your way for it or anything.

Talking of sites in Yorkshire, have you ever been to Star Carr?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 21, 2004)

I don;t believe so - I haven't even got up to Rudston, either, despite the monolith and mosaic-yielding Roman villa. Maybe I should get to both in the same day, one time.


----------



## Esioul (Apr 21, 2004)

I'm not entirely certain where Star Carr is, but I think it's in the Malton area. There probably won't be an awful lot there though, it being Mesolithic.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 21, 2004)

Yes, that could be a good reason. 

 Similar with Rudston - there's a stone in a church and...not much else. I should get up there one day, but it's easy to be distracted. 

 Anyway, Star Carr could be a nice walk.


----------



## monkeyjam (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Window*

hi. Im researching on window here as well. I'm reading Chekov's The EndGame and it seems like windows are imp. in this play.

Do u guys know who put "eye" and "wind" together after the Old Norse?


----------

